# Adobe Premiere Exporteinstellungen



## danileiiin (5. Januar 2010)

sooo, hallo  

mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe nen 3d film erstellt und die einzelbilder dann zu eigenen kleinen film sequenzen rausexportiert (tiff bilder -> mov datei).
Das hab ich auch nahezu verlustfrei geschafft.

Nun habe ich in einer seperaten Datei die einzelnen mov-sequenzen reingeladen, tonspurt drunter gelegt überblendungen gemacht etc.
den film also quasi fertiggestellt.

nun möchte ich den kompletten Film rausexportieren mit ton etc. hab aber immer riesigen qualitätsverlust was das bild angeht, was ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht will. (komprimierung erfolgt später noch, brauche diesen aber einmal so gut wie möglich von der qualität her)
welche exporteinstellungen muss/soll ich verwenden?  

der rausgerenderte film soll eine mov datei sein.

Ich bedanke mich bereits im vorraus!


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn es eine Export-Einstellung unter mov gibt, die unkomprimiert/uncompressed gibt, dann diese wählen.

mfg chmee


----------



## danileiiin (5. Januar 2010)

hallo,
danke für die schnelle antwort,
hab ich versucht, aber iwie hängt er sich dabei immer auf, ganz kurz vor schluss. 

also ich hab grad gesehn... dass mir vermutlich der passende codec fehlt, da ich in hd prodozuieren soll/muss von der uni aus.
indemfall hat sichs wohl erledigt... 

danke trotzdem!


----------



## bokay (5. Januar 2010)

danileiiin hat gesagt.:


> (...)
> Das hab ich auch nahezu verlustfrei geschafft.
> (...)



Wenn das schon in HD war, dann solltest du es ja wieder schaffen. Denn da du ja "nahezu Verlustfrei" geschnitten hast wird dein Bild nicht besser wenn du es "komplett Verlustfrei" renderst.

Welche Einstellungen hast du gewählt beim exportieren?

Wenn du "keine" auswählst unter "Komprimierungsart" solltest du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## danileiiin (6. Januar 2010)

Guten morgen,

ja, das hat einwandfrei geklappt, nur das Problem jetzt ist, 
dass ich wo ich die einzelsequenzen aus den einzelnen bildern zusammengestzt hab, als dateiformat mov, und als kompressor tiff genommen hab. 

wenn ich die gleiche einstellung wiederverwenden will, funktioniert das nich, weil er ne fehlermeldung kurz vor schluss bringt, ich vermute liegt dann dran, dass ich keine tiff-bilder mehr rausrender, sondern eben mov-sequenzen.

unsre professorin hat gemeint, wir sollen den dvcprohd codec verwenden, den hab ich aber leider nicht, gibts was vergleichbares, für hd wo der encoder nicht kostenpflichtig ist?


----------



## bokay (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

auf Windows Systemen musst du es glaube ich als "P2 Film" ausgeben...

Kenne mich aber nicht so gut aus.

Welches System und welche Premiere Version verwendest du?


----------



## danileiiin (6. Januar 2010)

p2 film? hab ich nirgends zur auswahl :/

hab nen windows xp rechner und geschnitten hab ich mit cs3


----------



## bokay (6. Januar 2010)

Das wird es wohl erst ab CS4 geben. Ist ja auch ein recht neuer CoDec...

Wenn du noch ein paar Dollar in der Tasche hast könnte dir Das hier ev. weiterhelfen...

(Ohne Gewähr...)


----------



## danileiiin (6. Januar 2010)

hallo,
hat sich erledigt,
vielen dank für die bemühungen


----------

